# Badger broke his duck!!



## badger (May 9, 2005)

All my life I have een telling folk that I have never had a serious illness, broke a bone or spent a night in hospital.

Well, that is untill last week, I had beenfighting a water infection, with A/B's for 2 weeks, and I started getting side effects from the A/Bs, not wanting the pain back I continued with the treatment.

I ended upwith a high temp, short on oxygen (copd with a chest infection) severley dehydrated and with acute kidney damage. managed to get someone to take me to the Dr, who sent me straight to Hospital, where I spent the last week.

Apparently had I not seen the quack when I did I may not have made it.

Fortunaty the kidney damage was due to dehyration and it was able to repair itself.

Home now and recovering slowly, reflecting on what might have been, and my new experience in hospital.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger


Glad to see that you made it :wink: 

Now can I suggest that you get in a good supply of cider ...it is exceedingly good to ward off the symptoms of dehydration... it was recommended by my urologist, so it has to right :wink: ( and it tastes nicer than cranberry juice :lol: ) 


and keep drinking lots of water too...you know it makes sense :wink: 


Mike


P.S. I have moved your thread into the Health and Fitness forum :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thanks spykal

I was told by the sister that all alcahol, carbonated drinks and tea & coffee, quench your thirst, irritate the bladder and make you P but they all Dehydrate. Water..water I'm sick of water I was made to drink 1 glass per hour. Still drinking it though!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger 

Of course you are right and it is water that you MUST drink ...although as I suggested many folk will tell you that Cranberry Juice works for them and it is supposed to have some hidden properties that help with UTI's. The cider suggestion was a bit TIC but it really does seem to make me feel better ...I wonder why that is :lol: 

Best of Luck ...it will take quite a time for everything to settle down.... but keep drinking the water. :wink: 


Mike


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Badger hope you are getting better and Lions drink water so must be good.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> Thanks spykal
> 
> I was told by the sister that all alcahol, carbonated drinks and tea & coffee, quench your thirst, irritate the bladder and make you P but they all Dehydrate. Water..water I'm sick of water I was made to drink 1 glass per hour. Still drinking it though!


Water is your friend Badger, drink as much as you can tolerate, preferably filtered from the tap or mineral.

Get well soon, we do think ourselves invulnerable when we go through life without hardly a visit to the Dr's never mind the hospital, the reality hits home hard when it happens.

MHS...Rob


----------

